# Paracyprichromis nigripinnis color : dull.. why??



## asbestos (Nov 20, 2005)

currently, i have:

2 x nigripinnis
3 x altos
5 x multies

in my 29G tank..

I've been keeping them for almost 2 weeks, and I've observe dull coloration between them. What should i do so that they can show their true color??.. Do i need to put more nigripinnis.. or the aggression shown by altos and multies stressed them so much??


----------



## m_hsiao (Feb 13, 2008)

hrm what is the dimension of the tank? did you provide nay caves or any crevices for them to hide in? paracyprichromis nigripinnis is more of a rock dwelling specie than a open space swimmer.. so it needs some caves and some crevices to hide in as well to feel comfortable.. they also don't usually feel very comfortable just being the 2 of them.. might want to add a few more.. probably should add at least 2 more.. the multies are probably creating a lot of stress for them if they are adult size and starting to establish their breeing territory already.. and i think you failed to mention the size of them? that can be another problem.. males usually start coloring up for me about 2.5-3 inches.. or you could just have 2 dull colored females.. i think i covered every possibility already..


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Many of the possibilities can be grouped under stress.

First, 2 weeks is not enough time for any fish to look it's best. :roll: Acclimation stress, territory establishment, inter-species aggression, etc need to be overcome before your fish to settle in.

Next, you are not going to see the fantastic colors you'd expect from only keeping 2 in a small of a tank. As mentioned above, these are schooling fish: they do much better in groups of 6 or more. I don't think there's room in your tank for 6 paracyps.

I know the 29 gal cookie cutter on this site recommends your mix, and it may work. However, the cookie cutters do not give the "best" way of keeping fish, but perhaps the minimum size tank you can have a chance of keeping fish in.


----------



## liro (Oct 30, 2007)

It's possible you have two females.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Paracyps need subdued lighting and cover (plants or high caves) to show there best colours.
Bullying from your other fish and each other would (at the least) delay this.
2 weeks is pretty short time though for them to regain/get full colour however displayed.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

my paracyps took months to gain their colours mainly because they were 1inch fry. 
many possibilities like

1) both females
2) males are getting harassed
3) not matured
4) no caves or anything for them to display in
5) bad water prems.
6) stress

2weeks isint enough, give them time and you will see(or not) how nice they are.
if they turn out to be females then.. trade for a male? females are high up in demand since they want more females then males. anyone will gladly trade you a male for a female.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

asbestos said:


> currently, i have:
> 
> 2 x nigripinnis
> 3 x altos
> ...


Well you could trade them in. I find them to be a bit boring myself!


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

aww, but it is kinda true, less action then other lamprologines.
even cyps have more activity then them. heck i bet guppies swim more!


----------



## thirdeyeblind (Aug 16, 2008)

my nigripinnis hangs by the large rock all the time. It does not swim around unless I am feeding. They are pretty boring, but still a nice addition because they are mild mannered.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I have 14 paracyps in a 220g tank. the 12 females swim all over the tank together and the 2 males are out in the open, one at each end of the 6' tank. The right tank, lighting, tankmates, diet and filtration is the difference between dull, lifeless, drab and boring paracyps, and the real paracyps. If your fish are hanging around the rocks they are probably in too small a tank or have unsuitable tankmates.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

ohh yeah, mine were crazy. they would dance alot and i did get them to spawn, but she spat early and the filter sucked them up 

just give them more time and add more fish


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

I used to house my paracyps. in a 3 foot tank and then a 6 foot tank as well. They do swim around when giving the space... when they were in a 3 foot tank, the male would just stay with the structure while the females and other male will stay on the other side of the tank. They behave much differently when they were in the 6 foot tank...

But it is possible that you have 2 females...


----------

